# RIP Justin Rys (BigKiwi)



## K1 (Jun 4, 2015)

A member of all these boards since the beginning...A good person that just let the lifestyle and partying consume him!

Shame, life is too precious to take for granted...It's too short so make every moment count!

Take care of yourself and those around you...You never know when it's going to be your time!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow,  I was afraid this was coming.  RIP big guy


----------



## MattG (Jun 4, 2015)

Sad news indeed. RIP brother


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just saw it myself sad news


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 4, 2015)

Damn, that's terrible.  RIP sir.


----------



## Marshall (Jun 4, 2015)

Sad. RIP.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 4, 2015)

Posted this on our facebook page:


----------



## custom creation (Jun 4, 2015)

RIP brother!


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 4, 2015)

Rip. On to the next thing..  T


----------



## thebrick (Jun 4, 2015)

Very sad news and he will be missed. Live each day and don't wait.


----------



## SURGE (Jun 11, 2015)

Sad to see life gone so young. RIP.


----------



## Lavey (Jun 12, 2015)

This is very sad news. He is in a better place now. RIP BROTER!!!


----------



## Pekkerwood (Jul 24, 2015)

Not the news hoped for. Be at peace.


----------



## Albatros (Jul 30, 2015)

RIP dude


----------



## clanmate (Jul 30, 2015)

Rip brother.....indeed very bad news....


----------

